# Help - Support from Apple for iPhone 4?



## Necrogyptian (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I just wanted to know something pretty important. I'm getting a 16GB iPhone 4 (not 4S), and am pretty excited for it. I was just wondering, do you guys think Apple is going to 'stop support'? For example, for the iPod 2nd gen, it's obviously not able to update past 4.2.1. Do you guys think that mark is close for the 4? Because I don't want to buy a phone that will be rendered 'old' in a year. After all, iPhone 4+ is pretty good, at least I'd think. Thanks!:grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes. Infact I believe support will end for the iPhone 4 by the nest iPhone.

Apple needs to do this to get others to move on quickly and buy a new iPhone, iPad and iPod.


IMO go for a Samsung Galaxy. Much better phone and will last for years.


----------



## Necrogyptian (Nov 8, 2011)

Now that I think about it, what are the real cons of ending support? I don't really want to spend 100$ for an iPhone 4S that is a little faster with a slightly better camera. What if they even end support for that too?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well here is a problem with Apple cutting support:

1. Loss of Updating Firmware.
2. New Apps and App updates will become unavailable.


Now with the Galaxy it will run Android. People who run Android Fyro still get support for Apps. 

If you don't have the extra money to get the 4s or a Galaxy then sticking with the 4 isn't all that bad.


----------



## Necrogyptian (Nov 8, 2011)

That's pretty much my main concern, money. I think I'll get the 4. I still have a 2nd gen iPod Touch and stopped getting updates for most of my apps about 8 months ago, and I got it October 2009. But for multitasking, it's still fast right? I just want something I could turn to as a 'powerhouse' that can do what I ask for, but don't need that SIII type of power.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Take a look at this:

iPhone 4 vs Samsung Galaxy s2

Edit: And Samsung has said that the Galaxy S2 will get Android ICE which is what the S3 runs currently.


----------



## Necrogyptian (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow, I'd defintely buy the SII after reading that article, seems much stronger than the iPhone, but one thing: Verizon, my carrier, doesn't carry it anymore. It seems as if phone companies and wireless carriers are trying to shake down customers into using the same monotone thing, which is kind of annoying.:sad:


----------

